

Markus 'Notch' Persson Currently Second Most Influential Person - tellarin
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/04/12/markus-notch-persson-currently-second-most-influential-person

======
ignostic
Are we supposed to believe that this online poll is representative or
otherwise meaningful?

